# Help me convince myself to buy a Weber...



## kilimanj99

So, I'm down another grill this season, I go through these things like hot cakes. Average life expectancy 3 years, average usage 5 times per week all year long. I've had a few Char Broils, my current one is a Perfect Flame. They seem good in the beginning but don't last. Looking at new grills online and at Lowes/Home Depot/Sears it seems my choices are limited and there is nothing in between. Also the new ones seem to have a low profile lid which means I cannot put nice size pork butts or briskets up top and slow cook them.

The way I see it a Char Broil or similiar will last me roughly 3 years and cost $500. I'm really drooling over the Weber S-470 but it's hard to justify paying $2000 for a grill. The main thing I'm worried about is if a $500 grill lasts 3 years well its not terrible but if a $2000 grill lasts 3 years, it will be painful. 

My question is how long should I expect a Weber to last realistically, in the NorthEast, outside all year long, usually covered when not in use with a standard grill cover? If it will last 12 years and give me better quality over those 12 years with no replacement parts needed then I'm in good shape.


----------



## swampsauce

http://www.wilmingtongrill.com 
20 years and still going strong!!!


----------



## bigwheel

Well for CPA types I have a Blue Rhino from Wally World..at least ten years old. No cover. The little angle iron roofs over the burners burned off about 5 years or so ago. Still works fine. It was 129.00. If this one ever wears out guess I go get another just like it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

My last Weber was 15 years old when I replaced it. It still had the original burners but my wife wanted to get me a bigger one for my birthday 5 years ago. Got the biggets, baddest Weber at the time. Great machine, what can I say. I also grill about 5 times a week, all year long and live about 1/8 mile of the beach in NY.


----------



## dledmo

I've got a Weber Genesis which I use year round, uncovered in Minnesota and it still kicks ass.  It has dropped a little heat in 11 years but not much.  Replaced the grates once.


----------



## Griff

I purchased a Weber kettle in 1985 (date code "G"), and it has lived outside every Alaskan winter since. I've only had a cover since receiving one as a gift 7 or 8 years ago.  I've had to replace the grate 3 or 4 times but the rest of the grill I still use.  My Weber gasser, I think it was a 1000, last 12 years with the same outside treatment. I only replaced it when my wife got me a new one for Christmas.  I'm sold on them.


----------



## sscookwaresets

Do not spend more money on char broils or webers. You will get branded one around $300 ( you can go upto 500 if required ) with guarantee.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

sscookwaresets said:
			
		

> Do not spend more money on char broils or webers. You will get branded one around $300 ( you can go upto 500 if required ) with guarantee.




Do explain.


----------



## Bob In Fla.

It's no skin off of my nose what you buy.  You can continue buying cheapies and replacing them every couple of years, or you can buy a Weber.  Once.

A few years ago, I broke down and bought a WSM (yeah, I know we're talking grills here, but I'll get to grills in a couple) when Amazon had them on sale for $179 (for the last time).  I used it continuously while my neighbor bought a Brinkman (ECB).  We both cooked on them about 3 to 4 times a week.  I got _other_ things done while he struggled with his fire control.  His ECB rusted out (Central Florida, near the coast, many things rust out) and he bought a cheapey offset-kinda looknig thing.  We both continued cooking, but his wife was always yelling at him because he wasn't doing anything but "playing wih his fire".

I bought a Weber Smokey Joe to have as my grill for steaks and all things grilled.  He laughed and said that he could grill in his offset's fire box, and that I had bought just as many "smokers" as he had.  Later that fall, the bottom of his firebox rusted/burnt out and dumped the fire on his wooden deck.  Fortunately, he was outside with it at the time (tending the fire), and he could grab my garden hose and put out the fire before more than a couple of boards were burnt through on the deck.

About a year and a half ago, I moved and left the WSM with him because I'd bought larger and insulated Smokers.  The Smokey Joe came with me.  Somewhere in there, I think he might have bought another cheapie smoker/grill to replace the one that could have burnt the house down, so he'd spent more money on three grills/smokers that needed replacing after a few years than I'd paid for two that are still going today.

Disclaimer...I know nothing about gas grills because I have never owned one.

BOB


----------



## Toby Keil

I've had my Weber for 15+ years now and the only thing I've replaced is the flavor bars.


----------



## sscookwaresets

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> sscookwaresets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not spend more money on char broils or webers. You will get branded one around $300 ( you can go upto 500 if required ) with guarantee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do explain.
Click to expand...

You could find various branded char broils/webers at amazon.com . Do research and read the reviews written by the real customers those who used that particular broil/weber over there. And then only decide the broil/weber that meets your requirements as well as your budget. Hope this will help you.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

A lot of those reviews are a load of crap. I'd take the advise from the folks here before there. 


Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!


----------



## grill girl

*go for it*

I've had my weber grill for 15+ years n I love it. My friends n family have all gone through several grills and fight with them to work. My weber gets really hot n maintains consistent temperature. I just replaced flavorizer bars but all other parts work perfectly n I don't take very good care of it. Worth the price.


----------



## Bosko

Strong 3 year bump to this thread.....LOL


----------



## Max1

I have had my Weber for over 20 years. It started out being my fathers.


----------



## dummy que

*love my weber*

i quit using gas during the reagan adm.(couldn`t buy a job) ran out 0f propane and started to use charcoal an wood in my gas grill went trough 4 or 5 cheep offset smokers finaly bought a LANG grate for everything but takes alot of time and wood so i got asmokey joe well i halve a kettle adiction i now halve 4 kettles up to 26in. love them you can`t beat the flavor remember prooane is for heating your house


----------

